# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Co to moze byc i co z tym zrobic ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam taki problem zdarlem sobie raz skore na palcu nie pamietam nawet jak ale to raczej nic powaznego nie bylo zwykle zdarcie skory.
Mija juz rok i to nadal sie nie chce zagoic co mam z tym zrobic ?
Wklejam zdjecie rany
http://fotoo.pl/zdjecia/files/2011-08/cc8f9d28.jpg

Dziekuje za ewentualna pomoc

----------


## Karaoke

Zdęcie nie weszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdęcie nie weszło.


Trzeba skopiowac link a nie klikac bezposrednio  :Smile:

----------

